# Do you have tilt turn UPVC windows?



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

If so how do you keep the big turn window open.

These windows have been about for yonks, I have not seen one yet that has a manufacturers window stay on it.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Jan, in France windows open inwards and none to my knowledge have stays on them, if you think about it somewhat impractical to have anyway they'd need to be on the exterior of the window.

We've just had some tilt and turns fitted and they don't have stays on them.

The only time I've seen windows with stays on them here is when they've been imported from UK and are the open out type.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I bet someone could could come up with something. 
On the side of the window a hook and on the frame an eye.
I saw this done, Heath Robinson style, on some of the hospital windows in November last year.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Similar to this?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We have one

When open the whole window opens , no stays 

Tilted there are stays

Ours is a fire escape window in an upstairs bedroom 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Similar to this?


Yes Drew, the tilt has a stay, but the turn doesn't. 
If all the windows are like that in a house as soon as there is a draught the turn window blows shut.
We do have the tilt turn in our entrance porch, the only time the turn was used was when we had swallows nesting and Hans screwed a piece of wood across the angle (wooden windows) to keep it open.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

When in the turn position, do you want something to keep the window open?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Why would you want all widows like that?

Although I wouldnt disagree 

In each room my windows open on stays 

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Had one in a Conservatory and it never blew shut in the wind Jan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

They don't know windows that open outwards here, our house is a novelty to people who walk past and I have the windows open outwards. 
All our windows (except the porch) were _supposedly_ made for us, opening out. After they had been fitted it was discovered there was no room to put the stays, then we realised the beggars hadn't made special windows, they had just built them in inside out. No stays to be found here, we had them sent from England and Hans fitted them with great difficulty.

It depends on where your window is situated Jim and if there's any strong draught, the tilt turns in our porch don't stay open on the turn if it a bit wind.

Drew, this was not a request for a solution, I was curios to know if stays for these windows had been_ invented_ yet.

The swallows are not allowed in anymore, the windows are kept open on the tilt now.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

OK Milly .... tilt and turn windows.

If you want the window fully open, you open it inwards and they are designed to turn 180 degrees so that they are flat against the wall.

If you want the window only partially open, you use the tilt.

That is why our Conservatory window never closed in a draught. I had to be sure of that because I built an Aviary just outside the Conservatory. Our African Grey Parrot had his cage in the Conservatory with free access to the Aviary. I did not want him getting batted by a moving window while in flight. :surprise:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

747 said:


> OK Milly .... tilt and turn windows.
> 
> If you want the window fully open, you open it inwards and they are designed to turn 180 degrees so that they are flat against the wall.
> 
> ...


I know that daft, your window opened onto a wall, in the house they don't´t because they don't fold back onto the wall the reveal is in the way so if its a bit windy or draughty dafty it falls shut.
Don't you argy with me now. :frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Must be the superior engineering here in England 

They open inwards against the wall 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Must be the superior engineering here in England
> 
> They open inwards against the wall
> 
> Sandra


So you have no window sill with your tilt turn window Sandra. 
With a window sill the window sticks out into the room where you can easily bang your head on it.

They are all the same no matter what make or where they are made it seems.
In the hospital last week the women new how to keep the window open, they shoved a towel into the hinges, problem solved, (I don't think)


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Of course I have a window cill Jan

The widow opens internally above it, folds back against the wall

Or with an adjustment to the handle just tilts and opens 

You’ve lost me

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Jan, I'm sorry to say that you are impossible. First of all I thought it was me, your questions are impossible to answer. As willing as I am to help anyone, I have given up with you. 

Drew


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

So when it turns it must stick out into the room ready for you to walk into it, unless the window is on the side of a wall.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Jan, I'm sorry to say that you are impossible. First of all I thought it was me, your questions are impossible to answer. As willing as I am to help anyone, I have given up with you.
> 
> Drew


Good night Drew.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Here are some tilt or turn windows.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

JanHank said:


> Good night Drew.


Night Jan.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Casement windows in the UK have a friction stay along the bottom edge of the frame. Pretty certain a double glazing company could adapt this system to a tilt and turn window.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> Casement windows in the UK have a friction stay along the bottom edge of the frame. Pretty certain a double glazing company could adapt this system to a tilt and turn window.


*"Drew, this was not a request for a solution,* I was curios to know if stays for these windows had been invented yet."

Spacerunner, Jan doesn't want a solution, she wants to know if one has been invented yet?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Can't answer that. I'm only up to the flint napping stage of evolution!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Morning all.
Don't worry about my little moan anymore, I only brought it up because I was reminded last week with the hospital windows there is no stay, only a towel shoved in the right place to stop it closing. 
After looking for pictures of these windows I had emails from a company who's site I looked at, how the devil do they know my email address? I didn't fill anything in.???


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Jan

It's you global following

they are all watching you every move via FACTS

Ian


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

icer said:


> Jan
> 
> It's you global following
> 
> ...


Its creepy Ian, how do they know my email address ? I have done the _unsubscribe _so hopefully won't get bombarded.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Its creepy Ian, how do they know my email address ? I have done the _unsubscribe _so hopefully won't get bombarded.


They use your IP address. 
Us learn a lot of stuff whilst napping our flints!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> They use your IP address.
> Us learn a lot of stuff whilst napping our clients!


Can I prevent it, I'm getting a lot of emails from banks and brokers., on line chemists, uncle Tom Cobley and all who find my email address from somewhere :frown2:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> Can I prevent it, I'm getting a lot of emails from banks and brokers., on line chemists, uncle Tom Cobley and all who find my email address from somewhere :frown2:


Something to do with Google. I expect there's a setting buried deep within its machinations.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spacerunner said:


> Something to do with Google. I expect there's a setting buried deep within its machinations.


I´ll rootle about and see if I can find it shall I


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have you used your email address in an advertisement Jan, or even added it to "view" on a forum? A very easy thing to do when you think that it is safe to do so.

How many email addresses do you have? I like many others have a few e.g. friends and family, council/government matters, online buying sites, etc. That way you can easily shut one down if you have it hijacked.

If you receive "Round Robins" from anyone, some times they arrive with a c.c. containing numerous email addresses, I always ask to be removed from their mailing list or filter them into Junk Mail.

There are lots of other ways, I'm sure some of the other members with more knowledge than I will advise you.

Drew


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

JanHank said:


> I´ll rootle about and see if I can find it shall I


You could always Google it! But then Google would be forced to assassinate you for googling Google!
Doing this would send Google to enter an ever spiral of Google googling Google and the world would implode.

Try Bing and save the world. Still won't get you stays on your Windows though. Try Microsoft!!>


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Have you used your email address in an advertisement Jan, or even added it to "view" on a forum? A very easy thing to do when you think that it is safe to do so.
> 
> How many email addresses do you have? I like many others have a few e.g. friends and family, council/government matters, online buying sites, etc. That way you can easily shut one down if you have it hijacked.
> 
> ...


I only use one email address Drew even though I have two because I haven't added it to my postage stamp.
I didn't fill anything in although they asked I ignored it.
I do have autofill, but that ´s only when I do fill out a form.
I get these round robins from Australia sometimes, although I have begged her many times not to send them to me, the addresses on there are either Australia or UK I´m the only German address.

By the way Drew, I am getting more and more of the unknown little boxes, up the top here next to the S I have 2 question marks in blue box´s.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Jan

Apologies, my window does not open flush against the wall

But against built in wardrobes 

It doesn’t blow closed because it opens inwards not outward like yours

Although as a fire escape I really don’t open beyond the tilt that often 

Sandra


----------

